# Virtual Cam is Mirroring on Google Hangouts)



## mattchoules (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi All,

I've been testing OBS with Zoom (no problems except the 40 min limit without a Premium Account), YouTube  (which works great except for a 10-15 second delay) and so now I'm investigating Google Hangouts.

I can get it to work and it seems to give less delay, however my issue is that the image is always mirrored.
It's the only platform that does this and I cannot figure out how to override / change this.

Log File: https://obsproject.com/logs/YkH0nGL5JuLYzXWR

Any help appreciated!
Matt.


----------



## mattchoules (Jun 18, 2020)

Ah, turns out the preview shows a backwards image but the image is actually the correct orientation when in a Hangouts meeting...
Very strange but problem solved.


----------



## RogerB78254 (Sep 10, 2020)

mattchoules said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been testing OBS with Zoom (no problems except the 40 min limit without a Premium Account), YouTube  (which works great except for a 10-15 second delay) and so now I'm investigating Google Hangouts.
> 
> ...



Did you ever find out how to fix this?
I just discovered this issue today! Local Google Meet is fine, everyone connecting to meeting sees flipped image!!!
VERY Frustrating!


----------

